# fish finder



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have a finder that i have mounted on my boat and i would like to try to get it set to use on the ice i know some people have done it and i was wondering if anyone has any pictures of there setups so i can see them and get mine set up for the ice if i could 

thanks


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

What kind of finder do you have? Lowrance/Eagle or Humminbird or another? The reason I ask is that some have a mount where the wiring comes up through the mount and connects when the unit is set into the mount (humminbird) and some have wires that just plug into the back of the unit.
If it is like my Humminbird, it is best to buy an extra mount so that the one in the boat can stay there.
It is also best to buy a seperate transducer for the ice fishing set up so that you don't have to remove the transducer from your boat.
Other than that you can use either an ammo can (plastic is preferred) or a lunch sized cooler.









Mine all fits inside the cooler including the battery and transducer mount. This set up has also gone with me when I travel and has worked great on rental boats and my kayak.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I just went to sportsmans and bought one of the Florecent orange (I think they have army green also) Drystorage ammo boxes for like 12 bucks. I lined the inside with some glued on foam I got at the army navy store. I melted a notch on one of the sides so I could run the cords outside of it when im using it. they also have a quick connect thing at sportsmans where i glued the male end to the top of the box. I have the same connect on my pontoon, so i just keep that adaptor on the finder all the time. Ill post up a picture of it tonight. it works really good!!!!


----------

